# Marriage on Life Partner Permit



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello, everyone

I am very new to this forum, I hope I can get some help.

My fiancée is in SA on a Life Partner Permit, which she applied for renewal early this month and is waiting for the outcome.

We are planning to get married this year or early next year, and were wondering if she needs to apply for a "Change of status" once we are married? 
Or can she just keep the Life Partner Permit until next renewal and then apply for Spouse Permit?

I heard about new immigration laws that are coming into place, but hopefully she can get new permit as she applied before the 1st April 2014???:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Also, Can somebody help me - How many times can a person renew Relative's Permit? 

My fiancée applied for renewal of Life Partner Visa in March 2014, and next renewal is going to be for Spouse Visa as we are getting married soon.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I recall this question before on this forum. In fact, you've asked similar things here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...iving-south-africa/384058-more-confusion.html

And here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...rica/389482-marriage-info-experts-needed.html

To change from a Relative's Visa (Life Partner) to another Relative's Visa (Spousal) is not a change in status.

You've applied under the current immigration laws and regulations, and your current pending application will/should be adjudicated under such.

A Relative's Visa (they are not called permits anymore, except for PR) can be renewed as long as you are still the Relative, i.e. still qualify.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi LegalMan,

Apologies for asking a similar question again 
Thank you very much for your kind replies, they are very helpful.


----------

